# What is the most favourite personality type?



## probablyINFP (Aug 6, 2016)

With favourite personality type I mean the type that most people want to be. 

I can remember I wanted to be an INTJ so badly, because he was considered "the mastermind", "the genius" and so on. And I think most people wish they would be a genius, mastermind, .... especially clever and thus INTJ.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Well people naturally want to be, who they are (or have those traits) not so... The only other thing is for instance, an INTJ has stereotypically a beyond normal intelligence view. People that are ESFs particularly will not like the insensitivity or the arrogance of an INTJ. Really people want types that don't exist or types of people that can't be typed. I personally wish I was extroverted, perceived more than I judged, and have a 50/50 feeling, thinking.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

On these forums, I have seen INTJs most frequently listed as an idealized type. I myself have had moments of idolization for INTJs but then remember the Te/Fi combination and snap back to reality. Since then, I have moved on to idolizing the INTP type, as well as other NT types. 

At the risk of sounding trite, there is something that I find so cool and refreshing about them. Especially the Ti-Ne combination, regardless of order.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Don't really have favorites. I would ideally like to be more judging and less perceiving. and a little more extroverted than introverted. But these adjustments can be made over time. Overall however I have no desire to be anything other than INTP because that's who I am.

I think it's healthy to accept yourself first, then pursuit improvements where you see fit, rather than rejecting yourself and then try to be someone you're not.


----------



## probablyINFP (Aug 6, 2016)

Could you explain this further? What do you you mean with this?


Lumosaria said:


> but then remember the Te/Fi combination and snap back to reality. Since then, I have moved on to idolizing the INTP type, as well as other NT types.





Lumosaria said:


> I find so cool and refreshing about them. Especially the Ti-Ne combination, regardless of order.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

The own type is usually always the favorite.

"Favorite", however, is a pretty flexible word.

Favorite in general: All NP types
Favorite to talk to: My own, also ENTP and INTJ
Favorite to socialize with: My own, ENTP, ENFP, INTJ, INFJ, ENTJ
Favorite to date: ENFJ, ENTJ, INFJ
Favorite to chill with: My own, ISTP
Favorite to talk about my feelings to: INFJ, INFP
Favorite to work with: Loyal ISxJs, because I'm a pain in the ass to work with, mainly because I'm irresponsible and hate work more than most things on this planet.
Favorite to hate: ESTJ (They do make themselves incredibly easy to hate at times.)
Favorite not to take seriously: ESFJ, ISFJ, ISFP, (INFP almost made that list as well.)
IDK.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Talking about the idealization of Ni-dom types, as an INFJ myself, I've seen so many out of reality INFJ descriptions I've even been unrelating to them and thought I wasn't an INFJ myself though I've used to confidently consider myself one of it. Are at the same time easy to relate due to their god-bless-ness and at the same time hard to relate due to the same, with the conclussion of the fact that people will consider their *humanity*(yeah, fuck off overweighted stereotypes) and back off undirectly considering themselves 'inferior'. I'm coming with this because I've seen INFJ be idealized to despair and at the same time so many INFJs judged to death by those 'You're not INFJ' stereotype engod-ing the type itself. Ironically, being the ones who claims that INFJ stereotypes are out of orbit, at the same the ones who often make considering INFJ picky because they don't fit the fest of absurd and inhuman stereotypes with those.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

To me seems like most liked based on comments from mbti community:
NTs in general
NFs in general
INxJ seem like the most admired types

Least liked seem like
ESFJ
ESTJ
ESTP
ESFP

And most others just seem to fall somewhere inbetween


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Sensational said:


> To me seems like most liked based on comments from mbti community:
> NTs in general
> NFs in general
> INxJ seem like the most admired types
> ...


NTs and NF are most active here and they have good respect for each other and hence explain the statistics.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Coffee_Yum said:


> NTs and NF are most active here and they have good respect for each other and hence explain the statistics.


Well the common denominator is intuition. So I think that many have a very strong intuitive bias.

I myself have types I prefer over others. But its not based on sensing/intuitive 
Its based more on functions
I like Ni/Se or Se/Ni users which is SPs and NJs 
I like Ti/Fe which is TPs
In terms of relating to functions. Not one letter in the code.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Well the common denominator is intuition. So I think that many have a very strong intuitive bias.


I think so. Funny how in reality there are so much more sensors than intuitives but here it's reversed. These statistics hardly has any meaning beyond the PerC community.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

INTs & INFs are the most common types on this site. (would say more INTs to INFs)
So, yeah. They would influence this site more which would equate to more respect/nobility. 

Does type influence you on how you approach conversing with them on this site?
For me when I see an ExTP the first I think is: S/he's going to be a troll.
Every other type I see them all as the same.

Saying that there is one type that every favorites is unrealistic.
The question should be: "What is the most common personality type?" or "Which type has the best reputation, generally?"
So I'm sure those questions are what the OP intended of posing, but used different language instead.

If you really wanted to be spicy, you would ask the posters to rank order in which type they referred most, excluding their own type so it's not just going to be INTs and INFs being top because they make up most of the members here (fairness), and then tally up the results after given time. 
And wala you got yourself some sweet and spicy results.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Coffee_Yum said:


> I think so. Funny how in reality there are so much more sensors than intuitives but here it's reversed. These statistics hardly has any meaning beyond the PerC community.


It's probably less likely for an S type to give enough damn about a personality theory to join a forum on it (lol). 

The type of person likely to enjoy or take interest in stuff like this would probably also prize iNtuition over Sensing in the first place. Additionally, a forum environment is likely to attract more introverts than extroverts.

Imagine asking people BuzzFeed video style on a street corner: "What's your favorite MBTI type?" And most of them being like "the hell is that."


----------



## Stardustlove (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello,

I really admire Isfj's with there kindness and giving nature, but they think I am somehow more innocent then they are. Unless isfjs are more dirty minded than I thought? :shocked: Also I sometimes wish I could experience their bliss in not noticing every detail in social gatherings. They are really fun loving. I also really enjoy spending time with Enfps. They always make me laugh and not worry. My Enfp friend also helps me feel very comfortable in social gathering and also likes watching nature documentaries in her free time (like me)! :happy: The group of friends I dearly love is very big because an Esfj helped me a lot in befriending them. Esfjs can be intimidating at first especially when you are really passive (like me, but once you see they just care a lot about you, you will cherish them! In theory Entp's seem very great, but I am not very close to any at the moment. I was very close to one Entp and he knew me, my brother, and my mother ect. before I was born. He was intriguing, but did cause me to worry a lot haha. Sadly he passed away, but he was a big inspiration to me. Thank you.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I haven't met irl all types yet,I really want to so I can have a better representation of each ones.Without at least having contact with all of them,I can't have any real favourites.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Kinda sucks how everyone wishes they were an INTJ. Makes it hard to determine who's a real one.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

kittenmogu said:


> Imagine asking people BuzzFeed video style on a street corner: "What's your favorite MBTI type?" And most of them being like "the hell is that."


Lol yes I can so imagine that.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Am I the only person who has never wanted to be an INTJ? Intellectually, we're chalk and cheese, their reasoning process and debate style on serious issues bugs me too much to ever like the idea of being one. From my NTP perspective, it would mean living life being... wrong, all the time.  Sorry, just being honest - I do like many of them as people, but as an NT, I can't get past how we always seem to disagree about everything when thinking about which types I'd choose to live my life again as. They have enough type admirers it seems, I'm sure they don't care what I think.

I would most like to try life as an ESFP, for the fun combined with quick-thinking and common sense, or ENFJ, for the interpersonal warmth, skill at encouraging and helping others to grow, and focused commitment. I am deeply caring but I often don't know what to do with it beyond practical, material help, and I want people to know they can rely on me when they need me but I'm too inconsistent and scatterbrained with the basic things (e.g. being on time, doing what I say I'm going to do, keeping in contact) to give that impression.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

I did not want to be any other type even when i tested as an INTP

Edit: I actually not quite true, i really admire ENTJ, that dom Te though


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

I never really fantasized about being any other type. Probably because I assume the grass is always greener and no matter what type I was I would still have problems. At least I know what my problems are even if I haven't figured out how to fix them.

I do wonder what it would be like to be me, but extraverted. It might be nice if interacting with people energized me vs breaking me down into ash.


----------

